# HPA Motorsports KW SHS Group Buy Opportunity



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Copied from the MkIV and MkV R32 forums...



















_originally posted by AbeR..._

Hi Gang, :wave:

I had been waiting for a while to decide on which suspension I wanted to run on my MKV, after a long time I finally decided on the HPA SHS kit.

HPA introduced the SHS kit in 2004 with the MKIV R32. The SHS kit is built in the same factory as KW, but to HPA's valve, spring rate and ride height specifications. While not as low as some other suspension options, they are more compliant on the top end for our North American roads ( beaten by the brutal winter months - hello potholes )



I contacted Darryl after the HPA Hockey Puck buy and asked if we could do something similar for the SHS kit, and offer some savings to all
R32/TT/A3 owners


I going to pick up the kit today and I am planning on giving the kit a workout @ the dragon this year, so I am excited.

Darryl has offered us all the following, mind you once we have 5, 10, or 20 people confirmed between the MKIV R32, MKV R32, TT and A3 the pricing will be locked in.

-for the Mk4 R32, SHS retains close to OEM ride height 
-for the Mk5 R32, SHS is identical to a KW V1


HPA SHS is regularly $1095.00 + shipping

Darryl has broken this down for us as follows :
For North American Orders Only

 5 orders $995.00 +shipping
 10 orders $895.00 +shipping
 20+ orders $895.00 including shipping 

Orders will need 2 week lead time from time of payment, and will be shipped when the group buy ends ( to be determined, but most likely three weeks from today April 14th ) or once 20 people have jumped on board.

any questions can be directly relayed to Darryl @  
604.598.8520 ext. 110 or [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is the list so far:

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14.
15.
etc. 

If you TT guys are interested, let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18.
19.
20.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 1. abeR
> 2. Rconn14
> 3. AntiHer0
> 4. theblackgti
> ...


Only 3 more...:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Still have plenty of time to get to 20...spread the word...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Wings88 said:


> How much longer until the GB is expired? Mark me down as "highly interested" for now.


April 15th...we should hit 20 before then...but Im giving 2 more weeks to be safe...

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19.
20.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19. fastclz
20. 

one more!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19. fastclz
20. Steve99

We hit 20!! Even though we may get a few more names, I think it may be a good idea to start confirming orders on the list. Anyone on the list can call in with payment information, to solidify their place in the group buy at *$895.00 shipped*. 

I will put a ":beer:" beside the names in the list that are confirmed, so everyone knows the progress being made...

I can be called directly with a Visa or MC for payment, or a PayPal TR can be sent to the e-mail *[email protected]*. 

_If PayPal is sent, please include in the comments line you vehicle information, vortex ID, and contact phone number._

Any other questions, please let me know. Thanks again!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 1. abeR :beer: (paid)
> 2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
> 3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
> 4. theblackgti
> ...


One spot has opened up on the list if anyone else is interested...Don't worry, it will not affect the $895.00 shipped price I have promised the group of 20!

If you know if anyone, IM me directly. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR (paid)
2. Rconn14 (paid)
3. AntiHer0 (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat (paid)
15. neu318
16. _m4v1s_
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99

We are back up to 20! But 20 is not the limit...anyone else, just let me know. Let's get those payments in people...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)

8 down, 12 to go!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)

9 down, 11 to go!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)

11 down, 9 to go!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)

12 paid!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben 
22. tomekp121
23. whitmyre


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben 
22. tomekp121
23. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

14 paid!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben 
22. tomekpl21
23. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

Make it 15 paid!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2 :beer: (paid)
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben 
22. tomekpl21
23. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

Sweet 16 paid!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob :beer: (paid)
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. *A3Performance*
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2 :beer: (paid)
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. *m4v1s*
17. *sixteen10*
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. *fastclz*
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. *automobiliben *
22. *tomekpl21*
23. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

Up to 17, almost there!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob :beer: (paid)
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. *A3Performance*
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2 :beer: (paid)
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
17. *fastclz*
18. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
19. automobiliben :beer: (paid)
20. *tomekpl21*
21. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

18 paid!![/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Doctor Murdock2 said:


> Bring out the paper, we need two more!


Last day everyone! Last chance to save _*over $300.00*_...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob :beer: (paid)
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. NS01GTI :beer: (paid)
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2 :beer: (paid)
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
17. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
18. automobiliben :beer: (paid)
19. whitmyre :beer: (paid)
20. Ikey3125 :beer: (paid)

Thank you to everyone that participated...orders are placed, tracking information should be arriving in your inboxes shortly. 

_Look for the next *HPA Group Buy* later today..._


----------



## [email protected]PA (Mar 9, 2007)

Please use this handy *lowering range guide* when performing installation...


----------

